# Pics As Promised



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

Here is my red devil after 1 month of owning him.

Here he was after 1 week


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

here he is today, 1 month later


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

nm, very nice, that thing has grown REEEALLL nice. Are u sure it grew that much in 1 month? thats crazy, thats like 8" amonth


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

yea he has gone htrough having some black patches already, he is recenbtly getting a new one on his claudal fin

its so hard to get a pic of him, he never stops moving, this one was the best of 40 shots!


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

he is not 8" yet, lol

he is about 6.5", from prolly rougly 3"


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

phil said:


> he is not 8" yet, lol
> 
> he is about 6.5", from prolly rougly 3"
> [snapback]1201040[/snapback]​


haha sweet, he looks so huge in that 2nd pic, but nontheless it looks flawless and very healthy.


----------



## xufury (Nov 30, 2004)

nice devil with long lip, thx for sharing.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

look,s nice !!


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

sweet fish


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Great RD. Crazy how it started as yellow then turned pink in a month.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

ive also changed the lighting withing the month, i used to have a more orange/yellow light, now it is fluorecent


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Very nice. He has the labiatus lips


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> Very nice. He has the labiatus lips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. Looks to be a true RD. Very nice


----------

